# Uber sets up response teams as safety concerns rise



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/uber-sets-response-teams-safety-concerns-rise-211913493--finance.html

Oh, yay, we all feel much safer now...

@chi1cabby


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Casandria said:


> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/uber-sets-response-teams-safety-concerns-rise-211913493--finance.html
> 
> Oh, yay, we all feel much safer now...
> 
> @chi1cabby



View attachment 6182











Hello, this is Uber, what is your safety concern?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

"Thank you for your question concerning safety issues. We at UBER want to create a safe environment for our drivers for the reason that drivers who feel safe tend to be easier to fleece. Please be aware, God's view has shown clearly that drivers who piss themselves out of fear, before they allow a passenger to enter their car do tend to rate lower than excrement free rides. UBER on and control your bladder!"


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@chi1cabby I can't really take credit for it. @John Harris found it on Drudge and told me about it


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Casandria said:


> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/uber-sets-response-teams-safety-concerns-rise-211913493--finance.html
> 
> Oh, yay, we all feel much safer now...
> 
> @chi1cabby


POST # 1 /@Casandria : Wait ... it's 
coming to me
now. Alfred E. Neumann's face with TK's
superimposed, and the Classic Question:
"What, me worry?"


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Casandria said:


> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/uber-sets-response-teams-safety-concerns-rise-211913493--finance.html
> 
> Oh, yay, we all feel much safer now...
> 
> @chi1cabby


*AN UPDATE FROM THE UBER SAFETY TEAM*

*http://blog.uber.com/safetyteamupdate*

*Code of Conduct*


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *AN UPDATE FROM THE UBER SAFETY TEAM*
> 
> *http://blog.uber.com/safetyteamupdate*
> 
> *Code of Conduct*


I'll pay as much attention to Uber rules as they do to state and local laws. In other words, I'll do what I want. Naner Naner!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Casandria said:


> @chi1cabby I can't really take credit for it. @John Harris found it on Drudge and told me about it


POST # 4/@Casandria : Sure, he's barely
sorta-kinda
almost hopefully back to Fighting Weight
and YOU offer John up to St Comity of
Chicago AS A HORS D'OEUVRE! Good
thing @Fart McFoy is in UP.Net Jail
currently "punking" for Andrew Dice
Clay Avatar!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *AN UPDATE FROM THE UBER SAFETY TEAM*
> 
> *http://blog.uber.com/safetyteamupdate*
> 
> *Code of Conduct*


Maybe I read it too quickly, but I didn't see much of that aimed at driver safety.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

@Casuale Haberdasher He can take care of himself


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Code of Conduct





Oc_DriverX said:


> Maybe I read it too quickly, but I didn't see much of that aimed at driver safety.


I've maintained that Uber's lack of a vigorous Code of Conduct is real problem for Drivers' Safety Concerns.

*Ex-Uber CSR (as of last week) for NYC: Ask me Anything*

*Uber Gives out my personal number..*

Hopefully this isn't just more Uber lip service to this serious issue.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I hope so. I honestly don't want to drive anymore, it's just not my thing, but I do like the concept and would like to able to use Uber on evenings out (when we're not broke as a joke anymore), etc, but I can't in good conscious do that under the current construct.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Maybe I read it too quickly, but I didn't see much of that aimed at driver safety.


all of this is not about safety driver or rider it's about the rider feeling safer they don't really care how safe they actually are


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think I started appreciating the happy typists after seeing posts by some other csr's (ex and/or current). If she thinks these updates from the uber safety team are authentic well..... nah I think she'd keep a straight face for a sentences then burst out laughing..


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

To UBER, driver and pax are just meat on wheels. In other related news......

"We fail to see how a million precarious, informal jobs could contribute to women's economic empowerment. Indeed, it represents exactly what the women's movement has been fighting for decades. Uber economics is the most aggressive informalisation of an industry which was already deregulated three decades ago.

No company should make commitments on gender equality and women's empowerment while simultaneously undermining those goals with their business and employment practices. Women deserve better than a shallow public relations exercise and part-time jobs in the shadow economy."

UBER experienced a major FAIL-URE with respect to what they hoped to be a flowering relationship with the UNited Nations group UN Women.

I will share the link because I believe the language is interesting and related and hints at some of the more global issues UBER has on its plate.

http://www.world-psi.org/en/un-women-uber-vision-precarious-work


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Code of Conduct....Typical blowing smoke. Political rhetoric.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Huberis said:


> To UBER, driver and pax are just meat on wheels. In other related news......
> 
> "We fail to see how a million precarious, informal jobs could contribute to women's economic empowerment. Indeed, it represents exactly what the women's movement has been fighting for decades. Uber economics is the most aggressive informalisation of an industry which was already deregulated three decades ago.
> 
> ...


hear hear!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Hear here?? Here here?? Meh


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Casandria said:


> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/uber-sets-response-teams-safety-concerns-rise-211913493--finance.html
> 
> Oh, yay, we all feel much safer now...
> 
> @chi1cabby


^^^
There was a link below that story about Kraft and Heinz merging that was actually much more interesting. 
An Uber driver's wife gets in touch with the "response team" after her husband is stabbed in the neck and bled to death, and two days later she gets an email starting out with "Thank You For Reaching Out", followed by "His approval rating was only 80%, and would you please return the device in a timely manner. Check for the $21.00 deposit next Thursday.".


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *AN UPDATE FROM THE UBER SAFETY TEAM*
> 
> *http://blog.uber.com/safetyteamupdate*
> 
> *Code of Conduct*


If the driver were to catch the Ebola virus, he would have had to pay out of pocket unless the government picks up the tab. Uber surely wouldn't pay the medical expenses.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

observer said:


> If the driver were to catch the Ebola virus, he would have had to pay out of pocket unless the government picks up the tab. Uber surely wouldn't pay the medical expenses.


You will be deactivated from Uber's netw for the rest of your life. Nobody care about the drivers except the drivers themselves


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

zMann said:


> You will be deactivated from Uber's netw for the rest of your life. Nobody care about the drivers except the drivers themselves


Yupp, was this even in the news? I don't remember hearing about it before reading it in this blog post.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

observer said:


> If the driver were to catch the Ebola virus, he would have had to pay out of pocket unless the government picks up the tab. Uber surely wouldn't pay the medical expenses.


^^^
Go into the nearest Uber office and cough all over everybody while flinging some excrement around for good measure.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

An SOS button in the passenger app?? Why not in the driver app as well while they're at it ?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes an SOS button, with the ringtone of the ABBA song.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Yes an SOS button, with the ringtone of the ABBA song.


^^^
Dancing Queen? 
Or possibly Waterloo?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Yes an SOS button, with the ringtone of the ABBA song.


... or did you mean the song by the Police?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Dancing Queen?
> Or possibly Waterloo?


POST # 26 /Uber-Doober : +1


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Casandria said:


> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/uber-sets-response-teams-safety-concerns-rise-211913493--finance.html@chi1cabby


"...and has established a new code of conduct."

Really? Has anyone seen this 'established' code of conduct?
You'd think that would be the kind of thing they'd share instead of just saying they had one.

edit: Ah, I see it now in Chi1baby's post (thanks). I guess you have to search for it on the Uber site. I'm sure everyone will do that.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Uber Taps Facebook Exec Joe Sullivan as First Security Chief*

*http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/uber-taps-facebook-exec-joe-sullivan-first-security-chief-n334866*


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> *Uber Taps Facebook Exec Joe Sullivan as First Security Chief*


How 'bout Joe Rogan instead?


----------

